# Messy grounds in Saeco Talea Ring



## wasted (Nov 19, 2010)

For the first couple of months the Talea Ring was producing perfect compressed disks of grounds in the waste bin.

Laterly they have changed to be a wet sloppy mess, which clogs up the brew group requiring much more frequent cleaning.

What might the cause be?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whilst this isn't a machine I'm familiar with I'm hoping one of the techies may be able to assist

Can you control the amount of beans ground?

If so, try increasing the dose by a few g

Have you changed beans recently?


----------

